# Football Rubik's Cube / Rubik's Cube Football



## Tony Fisher (Jun 15, 2018)

With much of the world now focused on the World Cup in Russia it was very apt that I finished this now. A fully functional puzzle and also a playable football. Construction details and a full solve will be uploaded later.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 15, 2018)

This is sweet! How much does it weigh?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 15, 2018)

Being an american, I was rather confused while reading the title and seeing the thumbnail.
Ahh, to live in the USA.

Also this is really cool.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 15, 2018)

Random question, why do you pronounce yuxin as "yuck-sin"


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 16, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Random question, why do you pronounce yuxin as "yuck-sin"


I pronounce it "yuxin". Same reason you pronounce Paris as "paris" and not "paree". Thanks for your comments about the ball BTW.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 16, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> I pronounce it "yuxin". Same reason you pronounce Paris as "paris" and not "paree". Thanks for your comments about the ball BTW.


I was just curious, most people know and use the correct Chinese pronnoncuation for it but you say it in the normal English way using the “cks” sound for x like in luxury which I find interesting. Cool ball btw


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 16, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> most people know and use the correct Chinese pronnoncuation for it


(No they don't. (Tones aren't the only thing wrong about you-shin, and I'd be a dick for pointing that out because it's hard for people who don't already speak/read Chinese to find out what the correct tones are. Half of the vowels and consonants in you-shin are wrong compared to the correct Chinese pronunciation.))


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 16, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> (No they don't.)


Most people I hear say “you-shin” which isn’t 100% correct because tones and all that jazz but it’s close enough


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 16, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> I pronounce it "yuxin". Same reason you pronounce Paris as "paris" and not "paree".


How do you pronounce Champagne then?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2018)

mark49152 said:


> How do you pronounce Champagne then?


http://www.soundboard.com/sb/sound/4371, of course.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 16, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> I pronounce it "yuxin". Same reason you pronounce Paris as "paris" and not "paree". Thanks for your comments about the ball BTW.


All due respect, that's not what you're doing. It's more than a little disingenuous to say that's the reason you pronounce the name that way. You don't pronounce all of your words using the literal pronunciation implied by the word's spelling. You don't pronounce "hear" and "heart" as sounding nearly the same, for example and you don't pronounce "hear" as "hee-arr".

No, rather, this is a topic that has come up multiple times with you. You know that "Yuck-sin" is incorrect but continue to pronounce it that way. What that reason is, I don't know. I just know it's not the reason you gave. If it IS the reason you gave, then you are not consistent with your logic.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 16, 2018)

How sad that when presented with a new puzzle people would rather ***** about irrelevant and incorrect garbage. I see this trend spreading throughout social media and yearn for the pre 2004 days again. Please add some nonsense about how it's called soccer with lots of exclamation marks and we will have hit the depths once again.
The sole purpose of language is communication and by saying "yuxin" EVERYONE knows what I mean. Most people who watch my channel won't have a clue what "you-shin" means and I know full well I'd get even more comments asking why I said it. I have no intention of learning Chinese just so I can say every puzzle name "correctly" to satisfy the pedantic minority with nothing better to think about. If I get Yuxin "correct" then next week it will be Qi-Yi or one of the countless others. You guys really need to get out more.
Tabe, it's not incorrect and on this thread alone people are saying "you-shin" is wrong. Language isn't maths and there is no right or wrong, just opinion, geographic variations and personal choice.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 16, 2018)

Agree to disagree.

Keep up the good work, Tony.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 17, 2018)

Photos.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 2, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Being an american, I was rather confused while reading the title and seeing the thumbnail.
> Ahh, to live in the USA.
> 
> Also this is really cool.


yep


----------

